# Help with a Trolley/Pin Rig Please guys.



## krhyde1066

Hey Guys,
I was wondering if any of you expert pier fishermen could help me?
I understand the principle behind the trolley rig, that you king mackerel fishermen use. 
Could any of you guys please post photos or drawing of your trolley/pin rigs for me. It would be greatly appreciated.
I would love to know how to construct one and how you guys vary yours as individuals. I have tried researching it on Google and Bing, but there are virtually no photo's or illustrations of them.
I am surprised that no-where sells them either, I couldn't find a single site or store that does..
Please help a fellow fisherman out.. Thanks ahead of time

Karl


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Hey bud,

I king fish off the piers and have heard stories of trolly rigs for kings. As far as I know that's more of what they do up north. King fishing on our local piers is a pretty simple set up, wire leader on a decent spinning set up and you sight cast to them or if you can't see them leave it out till the wind/current forces you to reel back in and cast again. I know there are some folks on this forum that can give you more of an understanding of how this is done, I believe KnotforReel can inform you on this. Oh and I wouldn't suggest trying this at the end of Pcola/Navarre pier it's rule number 2 no trolly rigs, I'm sure if will start a hate thread on this sight. Lol


----------



## KnotForReel

Trolley rig fishing isn't allowed on any of the FL panhandle piers as far as I know. It used to be allowed at Gulf Shores but isn't any longer since the new pier was built.

There's a video on YouTube by Mel Larsen about trolley rigging that I found when I googled the term and a bunch of references to doing it but I don't really know where you'd find detailed illustrations of all of the actual components of setting one up.


----------



## SurfRunner

We use them in South Texas on Bob Hall Pier where we catch a lot of kings and tarpon. Go to google and do a search on "slide line", since that is what we call it. There is a lot of imfo on it.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

I have seen a few people do it off the new pensacola bridge pier. I used to do it for kings off the old 3mile pier for kings by the hump.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

That's weird, I watched the video also. How do you get the anchor line in when you get a fish on to prevent a massive tangle?


----------



## SurfRunner

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That's weird, I watched the video also. How do you get the anchor line in when you get a fish on to prevent a massive tangle?


It seems like it would be a mess but it isn't if you have good people there working with you, which is almost always the case. 

You just go over or under the lines. If you have to go under one, someone will lift it for you as you fight your fish. 

It usually isn't a problem at all.


----------



## fishyfingers

I used to fish trolleys off of GSSP pier. Damned effective.
There are two types of trolley rig. A single line and a two line set-up.
The single line is simple: take a stout rod with at least 25# test with a 6-8oz pyramid sinker on the end. Chuck that mother as far upwind as you can get it. Put the rod down. Build a 3-4 foot leader with a treble and wire trace at one end and a snap swivel at the other. Hook the snap swivel over your anchor line, hook a sardine behind the head and send it down the line. Current and wind will keep your bait at the surface where it splashed around and makes an easy meal. Kings like this!
The two line which I use is similar but I have a dedicated rod for my anchor line which sports a 6oz wire anchor. Cast it out, pull tight and place in holder. I use homemade break-away clips for running my fishing line down the anchor line. For these I use a variety of egg sinkers(1-3oz) with a snap swivel on top and a piece of 175# single strand doubled, run through and haywired on the other side with about 3in tag on both parts of wire. Rig a fighting rod with a 3-6 foot leader and a three-way swivel at the mainline. One ring to rod, one to leader and the third gets the V-shaped steel tags from the weight through it. Clip the weight onto your anchor line and slide it down. When a fish hits you bait the clip pulls free and the weight slides down the line to the anchor and you fight the fish with the other rod.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

fishyfingers said:


> I used to fish trolleys off of GSSP pier. Damned effective.
> There are two types of trolley rig. A single line and a two line set-up.
> The single line is simple: take a stout rod with at least 25# test with a 6-8oz pyramid sinker on the end. Chuck that mother as far upwind as you can get it. Put the rod down. Build a 3-4 foot leader with a treble and wire trace at one end and a snap swivel at the other. Hook the snap swivel over your anchor line, hook a sardine behind the head and send it down the line. Current and wind will keep your bait at the surface where it splashed around and makes an easy meal. Kings like this!
> The two line which I use is similar but I have a dedicated rod for my anchor line which sports a 6oz wire anchor. Cast it out, pull tight and place in holder. I use homemade break-away clips for running my fishing line down the anchor line. For these I use a variety of egg sinkers(1-3oz) with a snap swivel on top and a piece of 175# single strand doubled, run through and haywired on the other side with about 3in tag on both parts of wire. Rig a fighting rod with a 3-6 foot leader and a three-way swivel at the mainline. One ring to rod, one to leader and the third gets the V-shaped steel tags from the weight through it. Clip the weight onto your anchor line and slide it down. When a fish hits you bait the clip pulls free and the weight slides down the line to the anchor and you fight the fish with the other rod.


I prefer the 2 rod setup as you described and also use the same type of release clip. With the 2 rod setup you can controlwhere your bait sits and the steel leader is barely in the water like kite fishing. The strikes that result from this setup are amazing! Kings will very often sky on your baits and I have watched the same king sky 3 times on the same bait! I really do miss king fishing off the old 3mile bridge in the fall.


----------



## acoustifunk

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That's weird, I watched the video also. How do you get the anchor line in when you get a fish on to prevent a massive tangle?



Just leave it in the water and fight the fish. All the years I trolley fished on the bridge, I never got tangled in the anchor line!


----------



## SurfRunner

Here is a great example!


----------



## Caddy Yakker

acoustifunk said:


> Just leave it in the water and fight the fish. All the years I trolley fished on the bridge, I never got tangled in the anchor line!


Never had that problem either. I have had kings sky and cut the anchor line. I would put a 2.5" screw in each side of the pyramid sinker to help it hold which makes for a clean release from the clip during a strike.


----------



## SoFlo Fisherman

krhyde1066 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I was wondering if any of you expert pier fishermen could help me?
> I understand the principle behind the trolley rig, that you king mackerel fishermen use.
> Could any of you guys please post photos or drawing of your trolley/pin rigs for me. It would be greatly appreciated.
> I would love to know how to construct one and how you guys vary yours as individuals. I have tried researching it on Google and Bing, but there are virtually no photo's or illustrations of them.
> I am surprised that no-where sells them either, I couldn't find a single site or store that does..
> Please help a fellow fisherman out.. Thanks ahead of time
> 
> Karl


Pretty straight forward. Take the biggest rod you have and put heaviest weight on the end of it. Cast as farrrrr as possible. Then set you regular rod (what you will be fighting fish with) and put it next to it. Use any kind of clip and snap clip like used on an outrigger would be best but can even make a clothespin work. Once your big rig is settled, give slack and attach your line on fishing rod to clip on big rod line. Let it life down while you have bail open until your bait is dangling on the surface (same concept as kit fishing). Obviously best with live bait. Once fish hits, line pops off trolly line so you’re only fighting fish on smaller pole. Make sense?


----------



## SoFlo Fisherman

SoFlo Fisherman said:


> until





SoFlo Fisherman said:


> Pretty straight forward. Take the biggest rod you have and put heaviest weight on the end of it. Cast as farrrrr as possible. Then set you regular rod (what you will be fighting fish with) and put it next to it. Use any kind of clip a snap clip like used on an outrigger would be best but can even make a clothespin work. Once your big rig is settled, give slack and attach your line on fishing rod to clip on big rod line. Let it slide down while you have bail open until your bait is dangling on the surface (same concept as kite fishing). Obviously best with live bait. Once fish hits, line pops off trolly line (clip) so you’re only fighting fish on smaller pole. Make sense?


----------

